# Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele



## Unleashed (25. Juli 2012)

*Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Hallo,

Ich besitze nun seit längerem die oben genannte Soundkarte.Da ich über gerade um 6:34Uhr total Wach mich über Gott und die Welt nachdenke, kam ich in Gedanken zu meiner Soundkarte.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich ihr Potenzial ausnutzen, möchte ich gerne die Fragen die eine selbst besitzen oder einfach andersweitig Erfahrung besitzen.

Ich möchte gerne wissen welche Audiokanäle und DSP Modes ich für den Desktop Betrieb/Filme/Musik/Spiele nutzen soll.Eventuell ist diese Frage schwachsinnig oder über Google lösbar, aber ich hätte gerne eine Aktuelle Konkrete von richtigen Experten. 
Schön wäre noch, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, was genau dieser "GX Mode" verursacht.

Für die Musik, sowie den Filmen nutze ich das Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition mit 600 Ohm.
Zum Spielen und Kommunizieren über Skype/Teamspeak nutze ich das Sennheiser PC 350.

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir alle meine beantworten könntet 

Guten Morgen wünscht euch der Unleashed 

*
*


----------



## Novorapid (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

1 GX Mode DirectSound 3D Game Extensions mode to support EAX and
DirectSound 3D Hardware extensions for lots of DirectX

Der GX Mode ist also die Bezeichnung von EAX von Asus

Beim Musik hören stelle ich meist auf Hifi (Beyerdynamic DT880) und an sonsten lasse ich die DSP Modes meistens aus.


----------



## Unleashed (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Hallo,

Erstmal danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort. 
Soll ich deiner Meinung den GX Mode bei Spielen aktivieren? Ich habe kurz bei Wiki geschaut und dieses EAX soll ja versuchen Geräusche möglichst realistisch darzustellen.Hifi habe ich mir sicherlich gedacht bei Mukke und Filme zu nutzen, da ja mein Kopfhörer ein Hifi Kopfhörer ist, oder steht zumindestens überall. 

Hasst du bei Mukke den Audiokanal auf 2?


----------



## Novorapid (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Jap also bei Musik habe ich immer 2 Channel aktiv
Habe auch viel damit herumgespielt und finde, dass sich Musik bei meinem HiFi-Kopfhörer (250 Ohm) mit den 2 Channels einfach am besten anhört.
Die Samplingfrequenz hab ich dabei auf 192KHz stehen ist aber denke ich auch Geschmakssache

Hab aber bei Games auch noch net alle Einstellmöglichkeiten ausprobiert


----------



## Rat Six (25. Juli 2012)

Den GX Mode bzw EAX kannste vergessen. EAX ist tot und wird es auch bleiben. Nur alte Spiele haben EAX, es gibt seit Windows Vista kein Spiel mehr das diese Schnittstelle nutzt.


----------



## Unleashed (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Hallo,

Ok Danke, ich finde 2 Channel für Music am besten, 4 oder höher war dieser mir ein wenig verlegt, bzw. gegensatz zu Channel 2 fehlte mir ein wenig der Bass.Ich kann es echt schlecht beschreiben. Wenn dir dann niemand wiederspricht, werde ich dann Channel 2 Hifi Mode für Music nutzen, danke!  Fehlt dann wohl nur noch Filme und Spiele. 

@Rat Six

Danke für deine Antwort! Dann werde ich diesen Mode einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Ich finde die Frage ein wenig seltsam. Wie kann es bei Dingen und Einstellungen, die den persönlichen Geschmack treffen ein richtig oder falsch geben? So wie es dir gefällt ist es richtig!



Novorapid schrieb:


> Die Samplingfrequenz hab ich dabei auf 192KHz stehen ist aber denke ich auch Geschmakssache



Wie die Samplingfrequenz bei der Wiedergabe steht sollte doch völlig egal sein, solange sie nicht niedriger als das Quellmaterial eingestellt ist.


----------



## Unleashed (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Ja, das magst du recht haben, aber ich möchte halt wissen was ihr genau nutzt. Eventuell gefallen mir eure Einstellungen ja besser, ich möchte halt ihr ganzes Potenzial ausnutzen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Standartmäßig steht es bei mir auf:
-2 Channel
-192 KHz
-Rest aus (also Prinzipiell HiFi-Mode, der ja nix anderes macht, als alle zusätzlichen Einstellungen zu deaktivieren)

Bei Blue-Rays stelle ich auf: 
-6 oder 8 Channel
-Dolby Virtual Speaker bzw. Dolby Headphone

In Spielen, die ne gute Atmosphäre haben:
-8 Channel
-Dolby Virtual Speaker bzw. Dolby Headphone

Flex-Bass, Effecte, DSP-Modes und Sonstiges lasse ich komplett aus, da Sie meiner Meinung nach das Klangbild nur Verfälschen.


----------



## Unleashed (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Hallo,

Ok Danke, So hab ich das auch eingestellt 

Das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Natürlich Musik Stereo hören, es sei denn, man hat mal ne 5.1 Aufnahme, welche aber selten sind.

Bei Filmen und Spielen ist das was anderes.

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosigatton


----------



## Unleashed (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Hallo,

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## kazzig (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Genau die gleichen Einstellungen wie Nutskull verwende ich auch!
Habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Games kommt Dolby Headphone schon richtig gut rüber als die Stereo-Einstellung, aber das ist Geschmackssache!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Da ich ausschliesslich alles ueber meinen Sennheiser HD 650 mache, also Mucke hoeren, zocken und Filme gucken:

Stereo
192 KHz
HiFi Modus
Kopfhoererverstaerkung "Extra High Gain"
Lautstaerke: 76%.

UNi Xonar 1800 v1.61 Treiber (nicht der offizielle von ASUS selbst, da dieser einige Verbesserungen, u. a. niedrigere Latenzen mit bringt).


----------



## Unleashed (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Hallo, Danke für deine Antwort! 

Empfiehlt sich wirklich dein Treiber als der Originale von Asus?


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Samplingfrequent sollte man immer auf dem Wert der Quelle lassen. Dann gibts auch keine Qualitätsverluste durch unnötiges Upsampling. Ist dann aber auch die Frage wer das dann raushört


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Hallo, Danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> Empfiehlt sich wirklich dein Treiber als der Originale von Asus?


Nun ja, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach schon! Wenn du hier etwas nach unten navigierst, siehst du ja die Vor- und Nachteile des UNi Xonar Treiber (ich verwende die "Low DPC latency" Einstellung).
Der einzige "Nachteil" bei mir ist halt Wegfall des automatischen Systray Icon "Audiosteuerung", aber ganz ehrlich, da stellt man bzw. ich genau einmal alles nach Wunsch ein (in der Programmliste des Startmenues ist es ja jederzeit im Ordner "UNi Xonar Audio" vorzufinden), danach kann man es auch sofort wieder schliessen, Einstellungen werden automatisch gesichert und immer akkurat neu geladen, also kein Verlust.


----------



## trible_d (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asus Xonar Essence STX  Audio Kanal/Welche DSP Modes für Desktop/Filme/Musik/Spiele*

Da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte, schreibe ich jetzt mal hier rein. Nachdem ich letztens ein wenig mit den Treibereinstellungen gespielt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Truetheater Surround-Einstellung bei PowerDVD 9 (für mich) besser anhört, als dolby headphone über den Treiber. Dabei kommt es mir so vor, als ob der Ton bei dolby headphone mehr "hallt". Dies habe ich beim Truetheater surround nicht und somit kommt für mich der Surround-Effekt besser rüber. Da ich dazu sonst nichts im Netz finden konnte, würde mich interessieren, ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt oder ob dies bei euch nicht der Fall ist.


----------

